# Free on-line: Images of Biodiversity



## Lethe200 (Nov 20, 2017)

Truly stunning!

*2 Million Beautiful Images of Biodiversity Are Now Available for Free*
The Biodiversity Heritage Library’s open-source archive contains wonders of all kinds.
Slate.com Nov 20, 2017

There are thought to be about 10 million distinct species of plants and animals on Earth. That number is incomprehensibly large, not least because most species are still undiscovered. But now the Biodiversity Heritage Library, an open-access repository for some of the most stunning images collected of life on Earth, is helping to make these ecological wonders all the more real: It’s made more than 2 million images of our planet’s biodiversity available online for free.

Images are posted to Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/search/?tags=bookcollectionbiodiversity


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 20, 2017)

I went through several pages.  The picture of shovels struck me as funny.  It sure has a diversity of pictures.  Thanks Lethe200.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Nov 30, 2017)

Every one of those images could be used in beautiful collages . I might have to *borrow* a few !   Thanks for posting it !


----------

